# RecipeDB - Lord Nelson Citra Sauvin Ale



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/5/11)

Lord Nelson Citra Sauvin Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Bairds MO is actually Bairds Perle; Amarillo Gold is actually CitraMash Temp at 65 degrees OG 1.050 FG 1.010 (possible adjustment for my hydrometer needed - tastes thicker than it really is.BIAB on the Stove 2 Pot Big WThe Citra has given it that slight passionfruit taste, but it is muted by the Nelson Sauvin, which is in turn muted by the the dry hopped Saaz and Tettnanger (dry hopped for 1 week after 7 days' fermentation).The Nelson gives it that bit of wineyness - I'd go so far as to say it has that kind of Belgian Bruin taste between the malt profile, the thinness of the beer and that wine characteristic.However, I would say also that the dry hopped nobles stop it from being an OTT beer, so something that could be given to others.I fermented this and night time temps under the house got to 9 degrees, so it is quite clear without any real racking (other than a bottling bucket).I quite like this one - I probably prefer Hoppy the Red Brown Roo Ale better, but it also costs a lot more to get together the ingredients, so this beer is a great compromise.The odd quantities for the Saaz, Tett and Citra are as a result of the leftovers effect. It's what I had so I chucked it in. If you wanted it hoppier, I'd up the Citra, or if you want less passionfruit or hops, then lower it.It has a hoppiness that wouldn't appear in the IBU calc, simply because they were mostly later flavour additions.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Caramunich I     1 kg Rice Solids       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      23 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 10mins)    20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    19 g Tettnang (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 0mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 30mins)    8 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.063 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 26.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.12%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/5/11)

Just a wee update.

I tried this a week and a half in the bottle, and the wham whack OMG Nelson whack OTT. That will polarise opinions, of that I'm sure.

Another week makes all the difference, it mellows a bit. I found it a little unbalanced in the first week - like you ended up with the sweetness (I assume from the Munich) appended to the hoppiness, yet unbalanced. The extra week has mellowed enough of the hoppiness to balance to some bitterness and the sweetness has mellowed out, making it a well balanced to bitterness beer, hoppy, but correctly so.

Colour - I can't get the mobile to upload - but absolutely a copper red colour - looks fantastic.

I'll try some on others in the near future, and give feedback from them. They'll cane it and I'll remove it. If they like it, I'll post up their opinions.

Either way, I'm really happy with it. Very happy. I seriously think this is a good, well balanced ARA (new classification American Red Ale). Way better than Kosciusko Red Ale, and I rated that.

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/5/11)

Pic and update:







Very good feedback from all who've had a go. Even those who don't like hoppy AAA still rate this.

In the two weeks (i.e. four weeks after bottling) since I've started drinking it, the real wham hoppiness has settled down and is more a balanced bitterness and hoppiness that combines with the Caramunich very well. Head retention has obviously improved and it laces really well now. The Nelson has muted too, but it really does balance out that sweetness from the Caramunich well.

This will be a repeat brew, especially considering this batch is disappearing fast from all those who've laid into it.

Goomba


----------



## ploto (21/6/11)

I am thinking of trying an extract version of this, possibly with a can of wheat extract as well as the light. I have the 500g of Caramunich 1 plus the Nelson, no Citra left but I do have Amarillo & Galaxy which I was thinking of using in equal quantities. I have Saaz as well as Perle instead of Tett.

Here's my initial thoughts:

25l
1 x can wheat extract
1 x can light extract
500g light dry extract for the boil
500g Caramunich 1
US-05

Nelson 10g @ 30, 20g @ 10
Amarillo 15g @ 10
Galaxy 15g @ 10
Perle 20g dry
Saaz 10g dry

Any suggestions? I like it hoppy, but don't want to unbalance it. Will probably leave it a month in the bottle before getting stuck into it so plenty of time for things to mellow.


----------



## Deebo (6/7/11)

Regarding the rice (is this normal white rice?).

Do you just boil up 1kg of rice untill it is all gloopy and add to the mash when you put the grain in?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/7/11)

Deebo said:


> Regarding the rice (is this normal white rice?).
> 
> Do you just boil up 1kg of rice untill it is all gloopy and add to the mash when you put the grain in?



Normal white rice, boiled into goop and added into the mash. It basically dissolves in the mash.

If you want a lower abv beer (this one was in the mid-high 5's %age wise), then you can lower or eliminate the rice. I will be doing a repeat batch (double batch) of this soon, as it's going to become my house ale, and I'll probably leave out the rice, so I can have a tallie without losing feeling in my legs.

Amarillo will work fine, Galaxy would be fantastic.

@ploto (sorry for the late reply, PM if you need further help) - the 500g caramunich will more than balance out the hoppiness. In fact it might put it more on the malty side, than the hoppy side.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## ploto (7/7/11)

cool, a bit on the malty side is no problem, can always slip in a few more hops 

I'm actually tinkering with an all NZ hop version, perhaps using Motueka and or Riwaka in place of the Citra. I may well pm you for advice when I get closer to doing it.

cheers,
ploto


----------

